# Favourite non-Final Fantasy RPGs?



## diarmaidhuthence (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm sure the Zelda, World of Warcraft and Kingdom Hearts series are going to be the main titles mentioned here, but I'd still like to say the Shadow Hearts games. Horror stories, oddball characters, a timing-based battle system and orphan-punching. What more could I possibly want? Well, a vampiric wrestler who gains abilities by trading soft-core gay porn cards would be nice. Wait a minute... ah, there he is.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't think Zelda really counts as an RPG.  Or are people trying to shove it into every genre now-a-days? :3

I'd have to say that.....  Disgaea would be my favourite RPGs other than Final Fantasy. :3

Fun story, fun and oddball characters, quirky humour, great, deep, involving gameplay, lots of game time.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Oct 4, 2006)

Pokemon.


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 4, 2006)

diarmaidhuthence said:
			
		

> Shadow Hearts games



EXCELLENT CHOICE, SIR

also excellent is the Shin Megami Tensei series (Digital Devil Saga, Nocturne) - the visuals and atmosphere and stories are like whoa. Unfortunately they're made more for hardcore gamers (Nocturne 'specially) so my experience with them is ... more like watching them get played, rather than actually playing them D:


----------



## Aikon (Oct 4, 2006)

Breath of Fire, Golden Sun, Chrono Trigger, and Tales of Symphonia


----------



## Killy the Fox (Oct 4, 2006)

Chrono Trigger~ Is there anything else?

Okay, so the Mario & Luigi and the Paper Mario series also are high on my list of faves. And of recent Pokemon Mysterious Dungeon Blue Team.


----------



## Scoritsu (Oct 4, 2006)

tales of phantasia, chronotrigger, chronocross, mariorpg, golden sun, breath of fire, mario and luigi(both), paper mario(both), Secret of mana 1&2 aka Seikuden densetsu 2&3, Fable.
aaah the old times....I rarely play games anymore like I did back then *chuckle*


----------



## Valoc Darkmyre (Oct 4, 2006)

Mysterious Dungeon series for the win (Torneko: The Last Hope, PokÃ©mon Mystery Dungeon: Red Recue Team). You either love it or hate it; I'm one of the few who loves it. =P *shot*

Other RPGs I love are the Dragon Quest/Warrior series, the PokÃ©mon series, the Golden Sun games, and any Mario RPGs.


----------



## dave hyena (Oct 4, 2006)

Planescape Torment, Baldurs gate 1 & 2, Fallout 1 & 2.

The golden years they were. Golden years.

Exile & Avernum 1-3 (not 4!) & nethergate are also sterling examples which put many big name games to shame.

http://www.spiderwebsoftware.com/


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 4, 2006)

I loved *Tales of Symphonia*, and I've heard good things about all the "Tales of..." games.

*Phantasy Star Online* was good.  Can't wait for Phantasy Star Universe.

*The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion* owned my soul for a few weeks.


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 4, 2006)

Shadow Hearts, Breath of Fire & Digital Devil Saga


----------



## yak (Oct 4, 2006)

Allods, Allods2, Might and Magic 7,8 (?) (no, not Heroes of Might and Magic)
Now playing Dungeon Siege2 (and seriuosly straining my outdated PC in the process).


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 5, 2006)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> Planescape Torment, Baldurs gate 1 & 2, Fallout 1 & 2.


Morrowind, Anarchronox, Jade Empire, hfdsdj. There's so many I can't get them out.
I'm suprized it's taken so long for people to notice (not this crowd, others) that the FF 'games' aren't the only RPG's out there


----------



## Kattywampus (Oct 5, 2006)

Valoc Darkmyre said:
			
		

> Mysterious Dungeon series for the win (Torneko: The Last Hope, PokÃ©mon Mystery Dungeon: Red Recue Team). You either love it or hate it; I'm one of the few who loves it. =P *shot*



YES!!!  They piss me off beyond belief, but I love them so much!

Aside from those, I like regular Pokemon, Chrono Trigger, and Panzer Dragoon Saga.


----------



## SevenFisher (Oct 5, 2006)

I like good ol' *Grandia II*, *PokÃ©mon*, *Mario & Luigi* games, *Shenmue I & II* and my most favourite game of all, *Paper Mario* series.

I loved Paper Mario so much I beat original, about 6 times. PM2 is also great, beaten it twice - one normal, and another 100% completiton.  

I do like Final Fantasy but give me Paper Mario & Grandia II anytime.


----------



## DrDeraphis (Oct 5, 2006)

Brave Fencer Musashi. It's a perfect blend of action, music, design, and humor.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 5, 2006)

skies of arcadia to the maxx and the grandia series :3

oh and pokemons!


----------



## Cyberskunk (Oct 6, 2006)

Suikoden II. If I had to pick a single game.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 6, 2006)

No more cries for Anarchronox?


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Oct 6, 2006)

SWKOTOR 1 and SWKOTOR2: The Sith Lords, Mega Man X Command Mission,[/align] The Elder Scrolls 3: Morrowind and Bloodmoon.


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Oct 6, 2006)

Well, a vampiric wrestler who gains abilities by trading soft-core gay porn cards would be nice.
I should correct myself, it's Gepetto the puppeteer who gains abilities through trading cards. I'm a stickler for little details.


----------



## SevenFisher (Oct 6, 2006)

*slaps myself* How can I forgot *Star Wars KOTOR 1 & 2*! These games are awesome.

Oh, and *Jade Empire* is awesome. *Golden Sun* isn't too bad either.


----------



## manderina (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm a big Megaten nut in general. =o.o= And Shadow Hearts is very much love.


----------



## Draco1991 (Oct 6, 2006)

Super Mario RPG,Poke'mon Silver and Gold,Megaman Battle Network,KingdomHearts and KingdomHearts:CoM,OgreBattle64 <(Pure awesome!),Poke'mon Red Rescue Team (I only have a GBA D: )


----------



## izartist (Oct 6, 2006)

Super Mario RPG: The seven star saga  

Legend of mana

Paper Mario

Secret of mana

Chrono trigger

Earthbound

Pokemon

Nuff said


----------



## DavidN (Oct 6, 2006)

Going back a bit further, I'd like to point out just how great Blue Byte's "Albion" was. It started off as a fairly typical sci-fi RPG, with your characters exploring an alien world and trying to get back to their main ship after crash-landing a scout on it. But the storyline quickly picks up, and like the review on Underdogs says, it really could make a novel.

http://www.the-underdogs.info/game.php?id=35

Oh, and it has catgirls in it. Just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Vegex (Oct 7, 2006)

Dragon Quest! All of 'em!.....except DQII.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Oct 7, 2006)

WoW is great, but i play because my friends play more than anything else. the best RPG ive ever played content wise is definetly Golden Sun 1 and 2


----------



## little_boi_fen (Oct 8, 2006)

Woooo Kingdom Hearts!!!!`And although Iw ouldn't count Zelda as an RPG, I heart that one too.


----------



## RTDragon (Oct 8, 2006)

Atelier Iris Eternal Mana

Atelier Iris 2 The Azoth of Destiny

Romancing Saga

Saga Frontier

Shining Tears

Star Ocean Till The End of Time


----------



## goat (Oct 8, 2006)

Baldur's Gate 2 and BG2: TOB


----------



## Rouge2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hate to break it to you, but Super Mario RPG is a Square Game.

We'll Lunar: Dragon Song and Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time.


----------



## izartist (Oct 8, 2006)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> Hate to break it to you, but Super Mario RPG is a Square Game.



But that doesn't automatically make it a Final Fantasy game.

King Kong and Prince of Persia are both by ubisoft but that doesn't mean they are of the Tom Clancy series does it?


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 8, 2006)

TES: III and IV
(Morrowind and Oblivion)
Oblivion needs werewolves though!

KotoR I & II

Any of the PC Baulder's Gate Games

Jade Empire

Fable TLC

Deus Ex (it's sort of a RPG) and Dues Ex: Invisible War

That's it off the top of my head...


----------



## goat (Oct 8, 2006)

fuck yes deus ex... THAT was a motherfuckin game right there.... so good SOOOO good...


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 8, 2006)

Deus Ex qualifies for the term "RPG" about as much as Halo 2 qualifies as "RTS".


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 9, 2006)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Deus Ex qualifies for the term "RPG" about as much as Halo 2 qualifies as "RTS".



Halo was orginally meant to be a Mac RTS...
:roll:


----------



## goat (Oct 9, 2006)

i definitely see SOME RPG aspects in Deus Ex... 

its classified almost officially, IF NOT OFFICIALLY as FPS/RPG


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 9, 2006)

TheLostWolf said:
			
		

> Halo was orginally meant to be a Mac RTS...
> :roll:


I know.  Trust me, you'll be hard pressed to find a bigger Halo junkie than me.

But--ignoring the fact that I'm referring to the finished product and not the original concept--Halo 2 was built from the ground up as an FPS.


----------



## Magica (Oct 9, 2006)

Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars
Mario and Luigi: Superstar Saga
Pokemon XD/Ruby/etc
Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door
Chrono Trigger
Chrono Cross


----------



## biffiea (Oct 9, 2006)

Its a toss up between Tales of Symphonia, which combined insightful plot with kickass battle, and Earthbound (What other game lets you hit obnoxious people upside the head with a baseball bat?).


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 9, 2006)

biffiea said:
			
		

> What other game lets you hit obnoxious people upside the head with a baseball bat?



Two words: _Smash Bros._

{{PSHINK!}}  Dead.


----------



## Starblind (Oct 9, 2006)

Non Final-Fantasy RPGs?  I'd say, Final Fantasy Mystic Quest, Final Fantasy Tactics, and that chocobo virtual pet game.  

Ohh, those don't count.  I also like Chrono Trigger, Earthbound, and the two Golden Sun games.  And all the Baldur's Gate / Icewind Dale stuff, etc.

There's a very fun RPG called Lionheart which combines Baldur's Gate-style gameplay with real-life renissance people such as Machiavelli.


----------



## Kiniel (Oct 9, 2006)

Hmm... lesse...

Chrono Trigger and Chrono Cross (Lynx is one of my favorite videogame characters... we cats have to stick together, neh? )
Xenogears and Xenosaga Episode I (Episode II is... ehh... bad battle system)
Dragon Quest VIII (be warned, dragons and dragon-lovers, there's only one dragon in the entire game)
Grandia III (More dragons than Dragon Quest ^^.  Very good game in general)
Also, Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic.  Good game.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Oct 10, 2006)

Neverwinter Nights.

I scored with Lady Aribeth by the end of that series.


----------



## Icarus (Oct 11, 2006)

Ragnarok online pwns.
its a mmorpg that has a billion free servers.
tis very cool.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 11, 2006)

The lack of tri-Ace games makes me cry in this board.

The following:
Wild Arms series (especially 4 and 2), Star Ocean: Till the End of Time, Valkyrie Profile 1 and 2.


----------



## BijouxDeFoxxe (Oct 11, 2006)

I gotta say KOTOR (the FIRST one... i was highly dissappointed by the second one... especially the ending BOO) and Jade Empire.  My only beef with Jade Empire was that i was too short.


----------



## Fallout (Nov 6, 2006)

Fallout 1&2
Chrono Cross
Chrono Trigger
Breath of Fire 2&3
Xenogears
Disgaea

*Edit*
Allmost forgot about Oblivion


----------



## Argon (Nov 6, 2006)

For classics: Chrono-Freaking-Trigger! I loved that game, and still do. I pray that Square makes a re-release of it.

Not too long ago: Fable. Fun fun game, low replay value though.

For Today: ES 4:Oblivion. Complex, not too linear, much improved combat and leveling system. Still needs dual weilding (all rpg's need dual weilding in my oppinion)


----------



## Lancear Omari (Nov 7, 2006)

chrono trigger


----------



## CyberFoxx (Nov 7, 2006)

Arg, way too many, but I'll try listing them.

In no order:
Chrono Trigger, Radical Dreamers (Maybe not technically a traditional RPG, but it is one in my book), Phantasy Star,  Phantasy Star II, Phantasy Star IV, Seiken Densetsu III, Terranigma, Crusader of Centy, Diablo, Diablo 2, Bisyoujyo Senshi Sailor Moon - Another Story, Dragon Quest V, Dragon Quest VI (W00t! Flying Bed!), Magic Knight Rayearth, Tales of Phantasia, Saiken Densetsu II (Although, I liked III better), Deus Ex (It's an RPG in my book), E.V.O Search for Eden,  Pokemon Blue/Red/Yellow/Gold/Silver/Ruby/Sapphire, MegaMan Battle Network, MegaMan Battle Network 2, MegaMan Battle Network 3...

Not sure about what else, although there's bound to be tons.

Sure, at the start, Ragnarok Online was fun, but it got boring after a bit. Right now, my biggest RPG that I'm playing is Guild Wars, and I really like it. Has the same feel that Diablo had. Haven't played WoW and don't want to either. RO will be the only Pay-For-Play that I'll ever play.


----------



## DMKA (Nov 8, 2006)

Xenogears.

Saga, however, can die in a fire for all I care.


----------



## Kuriin (Nov 8, 2006)

Kind of sad that not many mentioned Xenogears. Makes you suspect that they didn't even know it existed.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 8, 2006)

Actually, it's kind of overrated if you go to GameFAQs. It's up there with FFVII, Tales of Symphonia, and Chrono Trigger. Ah yes, Chrono Trigger, Mr. Overrated No. 1.


----------



## Sersokhi (Nov 8, 2006)

Legend of Dragoon was pretty good way back when. I tried to play it the other day and the graphics made me cry. I can't believe that used to be considered Decent CG.


----------



## DMKA (Nov 8, 2006)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> Actually, it's kind of overrated if you go to GameFAQs. It's up there with FFVII, Tales of Symphonia, and Chrono Trigger. Ah yes, Chrono Trigger, Mr. Overrated No. 1.



And since when was anything GameFAQs said worth anything (minus the actual FAQs themselves)?

I don't think it's underrated anymore, but it was at it's initial American release, it got well known years later after it was rereleased under the greatest hits label.

I'd hardly call it overrated though, even today.


----------



## tigermist (Nov 8, 2006)

I liked Jade Empire. I know it was really easy but something about the story just pulled me in. I liked the layering and slow growth of the main character.


----------



## Kuriin (Nov 8, 2006)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> Actually, it's kind of overrated if you go to GameFAQs. It's up there with FFVII, Tales of Symphonia, and Chrono Trigger. Ah yes, Chrono Trigger, Mr. Overrated No. 1.



Wait...I'm confused. :O Are you comparing Xenogears to Chrono Trigger? If Xenogears had the funding and people weren't so narrow minded when it comes to religion, I'm sure the second disk would've totally kicked ass. :|


----------

